# I've just recently noticed people in the UK don't love thier fist



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Sorry I ment to say "fish"

I sell a LOT of stuff on ebay and my sales of fish antibiotics has dropped off a LOT in that last few months.

Pharmacy grade amoxicillin and penicillin have dropped off to the point that I am thinking of dropping the products.

My only point is I am amazed that nobodies fish in the UK are getting sick.

60 Fish Pen 250 MG Capsules Pharmacy Quality Penicillin Fish Tank Treatment | eBay

100 Fish Mox 500 MG Capsules Pharmacy Quality Amoxicillin Fish Tank Treatment | eBay

100 Fish Mox 250 MG Capsules Pharmacy Quality Amoxicillin Fish Tank Treatment | eBay

P.S. if you live the "states" this isn't the best deal you can get, look around and you can find better, my post is for international buyers that I ship to and have no choice.


----------

